# Proper fitting for a '09 TCR Advanced 1



## jrabbito (Nov 23, 2008)

Guys,

looks like I may be purchasing a '09 TCR Advanced 1. I am not sure that the bike shop is fitting me properly....upon discussion he said "how tall are you"....."5'10".....then you need a medium".

Is sizing really that simple....whats your experience in fittings with your bikes? 


Cheers


----------



## XTR_Chris_XTR (Oct 4, 2008)

hi,

I am 174cm, inseam 81cm, seathigh from BB to top of the saddle 71,5cm ans I orderd a S.

I think M fits you.


----------



## jrabbito (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks...just that Giants website it said that the "actual" frame size for M is 50cm and a M/L is 53.5. I would have guessed I needed a M/L. My inseam is 30.5 inches (77.5cm) and I am 5'10" (178cm)


----------



## hooj (Apr 8, 2006)

jrabbito said:


> Thanks...just that Giants website it said that the "actual" frame size for M is 50cm and a M/L is 53.5. I would have guessed I needed a M/L. My inseam is 30.5 inches (77.5cm) and I am 5'10" (178cm)


I'm 182cm and my saddle height from the center of the BB is 77,5-78cm. I ordered M/L size TCR and I'm having second thoughts of that being too big for me. M should be just the right one for you...and maybe for me too...


----------



## Magdaddy (Feb 23, 2007)

*just got fit today*

long story...but a Giant, a Specialized, and a Cervelo are at the top of my list...not necesarily in that order. Anyway, I'm 5'8" tall, about a 30" inseam, and the shop(Giant-Trek-+almost every other high end road bike dealer) fit me for a 53.5cm top tube...for a Giant, that's a size SMALL.

I went in with the Cervelo RS at the top of my list, and came out drooling over the TCR Advanced SL 0 that he threw an unbelieveable $$ at me.

This dealer had a LARGE selection of 09 Giants in stock, shouldn't many dealers? Considering the limited frame choices-XS, S, M, M/L...etc you should be able to find one to fit.

Good Luck


----------



## XTR_Chris_XTR (Oct 4, 2008)

jrabbito said:


> Thanks...just that Giants website it said that the "actual" frame size for M is 50cm and a M/L is 53.5. I would have guessed I needed a M/L. My inseam is 30.5 inches (77.5cm) and I am 5'10" (178cm)


Puh, 178cm an only 77,5 inseam? Are you sure? What seathigh do you have? Till 73-74 I would prefer a S maybe with a 120 - 130mm stem! Because the giant is a sloping frame and it look not good, if the seatpost is to short.

I found this Giant: http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/download.php?id=28743 

Its S with Seathigh 70,5cm.

this is M: http://www.flickr.com/photos/matgordonsays/3132092332/sizes/l/

but here I dont know the seathigh!

resource: http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=49780

here an S with a very short seatpost: http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/download.php?id=28180

resource: http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=47893&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=15

Chris


----------



## jrabbito (Nov 23, 2008)

XTR_Chris_XTR said:


> Puh, 178cm an only 77,5 inseam? Are you sure? What seathigh do you have? Till 73-74 I would prefer a S maybe with a 120 - 130mm stem! Because the giant is a sloping frame and it look not good, if the seatpost is to short.
> 
> I found this Giant: http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/download.php?id=28743
> 
> ...



My actual inseam is 32 inches (82cm) I made an error in the last post then used an online converter....oops.

Thanks for the info on seat height. When I go and get fitted I will make sure to check out the seat height.


----------



## hooj (Apr 8, 2006)

XTR_Chris_XTR said:


> this is M: http://www.flickr.com/photos/matgordonsays/3132092332/sizes/l/
> 
> but here I dont know the seathigh!
> 
> resource: http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=49780


Seat height on that one is 76,5cm. That's the bike that got me thinking that M/L would be too big for me since my seat is only 1-1,5cm higher than that so I would be able to ride M and cut only 2-2,5cm off the seatpost. Then just 130mm stem with 10-20mm of spacers.

OP: You should go for S. Size M would be too big.


----------



## Darin (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm 5'10", 31" inseam and I'm riding a 09 TCR adv 3. If I remember right, according to Giant sizing 5'10" isthe upper limit of M and lower of M/L. I could've ordered either but my LBS took a lot of time and got me sized to the M.


----------



## jrabbito (Nov 23, 2008)

Darin,

How are you liking the ride? I Know its stiff and it rode great...but on longer rides how do you find it?


Thanks for the info in advance.


----------



## fancynancy's (Nov 3, 2005)

I am 180cm (5'11") with a 34" inseam and have ridden a medium and M/L over the past 5 years. My next frame will be a large. I would err on the M/L for you. Compensating for poor fit with a 130mm stem with a bunch of spacers or basing your fit on how the bike looks will not help you enjoy your fast, smooth fly ride. The best advice is get a proper professional fit.


----------



## rd12vman (Jan 28, 2007)

Bike fit is not as simple as height and inseam. There are many other variables that need to be considered including flexibility, arm length, femur length, etc. Any shop that says "how tall are you? Oh, then you'd be a M" is the one you want to turn around and walk out of. I am a great example of being outside the norm. I am 186 (6'1.5")tall with an 84cm inseam which puts my saddle height at 74-74.5cm. Based on my inseam I should be on a medium Giant. However, If I were to try to ride a medium I would need about a 160mm stem to get the proper reach. No way would this work. I can ride a TCR XL frame very comfortably with a 120 stem. The bottom line, is to get a bike fitting done. It will pay off big dividends in the long run.


----------



## jrabbito (Nov 23, 2008)

problem is only one shop around me carries giant's higher end line...and I am not sure that they do a great job at fitting....not sure what to do...


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

fyi
if you are throwing down big $ get a pro fit.
tell them about your flexibility, what type of riding you plan on doing, and how you like to fit "in" a bike.
do you like fast or slow handling?
this is not just so cut and dry.

you could probably run a S with a 11cm stem the M with a 10cm stem and ride both happily.

the S has a 72 degree head angle and the M a 73- the S is more neutral in the handling dept. 
i am 176cm tall or 5'9"+ tall and have owned the M in the past, did not like the ride,
and will be riding the S, which i have demoed now 3 times; fits perfect for me and my type of riding.

forgot to mention my saddle height of 72cm
hope this helps


----------



## Darin (Sep 6, 2008)

jrabbito: No issues on longer rides. I went for 50 miles yesterday.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Darin is right, but get the shop to show you both sizes. 
I am 5'10" and am using the ML.
I have a 32 inch inseam. I normally use a 56cm bike.
They fitted me and I feel perfect on it.


----------



## jrabbito (Nov 23, 2008)

Ya I was sized to the M also by the shop and it just feels great so far. I will post pics of her soon in the other thread...she is going out on her first real long "voyage" this afternoon if the weather holds up!

Cheers


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

I'm 5'10.5 and right in between the two sizes. I was Retuled by a very good fit person at my lbs and ended up with an ML. I tend to ride back a little due to my big glutes and pedal with toes. This was the best fit to capture my strengths. Saddle is mid rail and using a 110mm stem.


----------

